# Siemens AC Motor supplier?



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

Kia Ora

or hello... 

Ive been trying to find a supplier who will give me a price for a Siemens AC motor, in particular the 1PV5135-4WS14. Closest I came to was this old Russian site referring to Metric Mind but when going to the actual Metric Mind site, none there -

http://elektromobile.narod.ru/engines/highend.html

My Russian's a little rusty so if anyone can point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks in advance
Grant


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Grant_NZ said:


> Metric Mind but when going to the actual Metric Mind site, none there -
> 
> Grant


Hi Grant,

Try http://www.metricmind.com/

But they no longer carry Siemens motors or drives. I don't know where you can go. Did you ask Siemens?

major


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

major said:


> Hi Grant,
> 
> Try http://www.metricmind.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks major, I did find Metrics website but as mentioned no signs of the motor but I did email them a request for a price, also tried Siemens themselves with no luck yet


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

Grant_NZ said:


> Thanks major, I did find Metrics website but as mentioned no signs of the motor but I did email them a request for a price, also tried Siemens themselves with no luck yet


For anyone who is interested, I got in contact with Bob who is doing a high end AC conversion - http://www.evdrive.com/BMW_project/ProjectBMW.html - he informs me -

_"....the supply of the Siemens motors and inverters have been depleated from selling off new/old stock from over production in past years. As of this year, they are all bought up I am sad to report. There are some other options that are available and more on the way_"

No reply from Siemens NZ regarding new or available stock so its a waiting game to see what meets my requirements...


----------



## ehustinx (Dec 23, 2009)

Grant_NZ said:


> Kia Ora
> 
> or hello...
> 
> ...


Hi,

The Siemens motors of series 1PV513X are available through HEC (www.hec-drives.com). Please contact HEC for technical details (drawings and characteristics) and pricing.

Best regards,

Eddy Hustinx
HEC


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello Eddy,

I read the note at the bottom of the Siemens motor datasheet on your website hec-drives. Does that mean each (new) motor will be made as soon there is an order?

Kind regards / Groeten,
Steven


----------



## ehustinx (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Steven,The motor 1PV5138-4WS24 is normally available from stock. The motor 1PV5135-4WS28 are built on order and have a lead time of 1-2 months. All other induction motor types (1PV5) are built on order and have a lead time of about 4 months.Groeten,Eddy HustinxHEC


----------



## samborambo (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey Grant, have you had a look at the AC motor selection page on the wiki?

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=61212#post61212

The 25hp / 18.5kW ABB motor is a similar size and weight and can be had for around NZ$3000. Similar voltage to the Siemens motors (DC bus is around 1.4x AC line voltage). The Siemens motors are capable of higher continuous power because they're water cooled. Depending on your application, you're likely to have a lot of forced air cooling at cruising (continuous) speed.

The power of that ABB motor is only half of the Siemens motor but that's only the nameplate industrial use rating. You'll find that you can probably push the ABB motor a bit harder in an automotive application.

Sam.


----------

